# Blue Ridge Retriever Club Trial



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

The Open will start at 9am and will be at Shady Grove in Remington Va, just north of Culpeper on Rt. 29. The turns will be signed starting at the light on Rt. 29 turning into the town of Remington.

See you there!


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

any news from the Open?


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Sabireley said:


> The Open will start at 9am and will be at Shady Grove in Remington Va, just north of Culpeper on Rt. 29.
> 
> The turns will be signed
> 
> ...




The Turns will be Signed? WTF?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Roger Perry said:


> The Turns will be Signed? WTF?



Club did a good job with the signs, even the the local police confiscate the signs they deem too close to the road.

Here's hoping the cops don't down the signs to the Open land blind in the a.m.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open didn't finish the 1st series...they stopped with dog #9. They have 7 dogs left to run in the morning
________
Oregon dispensaries


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The Land Blind
8,9,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,22,23,26,27,32,33,35,36,38,40,41,42,44,46,47,52,53,54,58,65,66

30 Total
________
Homemade Vaporizers


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,3,4,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,22,24,28,29,30,31,32,34,35,38,40,41,42

27 TOTAL
________
MERCURY METEOR HISTORY


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The Waterblind

8,9,14,15,17,18,20,22,26,27,32,33,36,38,40,44,
52,53,54,65,66

21 Total
________
NO2 VAPORIZER REVIEW


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks To The Waterblind

1,3,4,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,22,28,29,30,31,32,34,35,38,41,42

24 Total
________
Medical Marijuana Patients


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open didn't finish the waterblind...they have about 6 dogs to run in the morning.
________
Silversurfer vaporizer


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The Last Series

8,9,15,20,27,33,52,53,65

9 Total
________
Harley-davidson model ba


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

4,9,10,11,14,16,17,18,22,29,38,41,42

13 Total
________
BUY HOT BOX


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur 4th is a beautiful test. Triple with 2 Flyers. 
Long flyer up and out 150 swim 150 up and out, retired. 2nd bird stand out across pond thrown over creek in corner about 160. 3rd bird shorter flyer 100 shot from point into water wiping out bridge bird. Line to bridge bird under arc of flyer and across point in front of guns.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur
1st 38 Streak Bill G
2nd 9 Bingo Steve F
3rd 17 Dottie Dick C
4th 29 Darla Breck C
Don't have Jams


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Breck said:


> Amateur
> 1st 38 Streak Bill G
> 2nd 9 Bingo Steve F
> 3rd 17 Dottie Dick C
> ...


Breck,

Yours and Darla's consistent finishes are amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Congratulations to Steve Ferguson, 2nd and Dick Cook, 3rd!
That gives "Bingo" his AFC!! He's going to Vermont!
Local Virginia boys!!

Also to the winner and 4th!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations to Dick and Dottie.


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

I heard the Jeff T and Sinner won the Open!

Qualifies them for the Nat Am and I think the National!

Lisa

PS They finished the Am also! What a weekend!


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Congrats Steve and Bingo, it's great to see you get there. I think that makes Bingo the only living AFC titled Chocolate, great job.

Brad


----------



## sneaky (Apr 6, 2008)

OPEN Results ?


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

On behalf of Nick and myself I would like to thank the Blue Ridge Retriever Club for their generosity in extending us the opportunity to shoot 2 flyers in the last series. Thanks to those contestants that stepped up to make it happen. It made for a beautiful last series. A special thanks to our marshal John Moore, nice job!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Roger Perry Wrote: The Turns will be Signed? WTF?

Between having to move the stakes because the grass was so tall, and the local authorities working against us to remove the signs, we did the best we could.
It must be ok to advertise housing developments and work at home schemes, but not a retriever trial where we pick the signs up when we are done.

Hope to see you next year.

Steve


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Steve,

I am sure you did the best you could, I can attest to the VDOT removing the signs, at both the Blue Ridge and Tidewater events I have chaired in the past, I have had similar complaints by contestant ignorant to the VDOT policies.

I hope everything went well sorry I could not be there.

What great news to here about Jeff and Sinner, That is Nice!, and a new AFC with a name like Bingo it has to be Good. Congratulations to all Finishers and Placements!

David Barrow


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st - #52 Broad Reach Devil Me Do It O/H Jeff Telander (qual For Natl Am)
2nd - #33 NFC-AFC Candlewoods Something Royal O/H Ken Neil
3rd - #20 FC-AFC Croppers Hit & Run O/H Newt Cropper
4th - #15 FC Real Southern Gentleman H/Alan Pleasant O/Mark Menzies
Rj - #27 Castle Run Furbys Chance MH H/Jeff Stoneman O/Sherry Gregory

Jams - 9,53,65



Amateur Results

1st - #38 FC Dixie City Jam II O/H Bill Goldstein
2nd - #9 Brinks Barracuda Bingo O/H Steve Ferguson
3rd - #17 Peregrine.Brzhil.Shadow.com O/H Dick Cook
4th - #29 Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila O/H Breck Campbell
Rj - #14 Broad Reach The Devil Made Me Do It O/H Jeff Telander

Jams - 4,10,11,18,41

A Big Congrats To All And Especially Jeff For Qual For The Natl Am!!!
________
M5


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

CONGRATS to Jeff T. and Sinner......Qualifying for the National Am. - give them hell at Stowe!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Jeff and Sinner - THAT'S AWESOME!!!! We are so proud of you and for you!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Auggie (Sep 15, 2004)

Does anyone have the Qualifying stake results????????

Thanks in advance.



PS Congrats Jeff T!!!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats Jeff T!!! 

Q results anyone?!?

M


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Auggie said:


> Does anyone have the Qualifying stake results????????
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...



The last I heard was that they shut down the Qual due to the severe weather that came through at 5:00 last night. Conditions were so bad I don't think they could have possibly restarted.


----------



## JMoore (Jan 31, 2008)

Greg,

It was my pleasure working with you and nick. I had alot of fun and hope to see you again soon.


John


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

We did finish the Q in a driving rain storm. Our bird boys, guns, judges, and marshalls stuck it out in pretty bad conditions to finish up about 6:30. 

Q results

1-23 Woody Spong - Effie
2-22 Carter Bundy-Lilly
3-13 Bruce Koonce - Canton
4-29 Chad Reedy - Fowler
No Jams

Steve


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Jeff and Sinner!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Jeff and Sinner!! What a great weekend!

See you in Stowe!

Andy


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind words. I am having a ton of fun with this little dog!

Thanks to the Blue Ridge crew for all you did to make the trial happen. I know that every year it gets harder and harder to find grounds, that the soggy conditions made things difficult, and that it is especially difficult to have stakes that are separated by miles. Nonetheless, the core Blue Ridge group seemed unruffled and got it done. Thank you again!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

WOW,...........Jeff and Sinner! Way to go! What a team!

1/2 to FC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Go Go

Jim


----------

